# 250 And 2500 Series



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

*Which truck do you recommend for best mileage/towing capacity/overall rating?*​
Ford F250 Crew Cab Diesel1327.08%Ford F250 Crew Cab Gas12.08%Dodge 2500 Quad Cab Diesel918.75%Dodge 2500 Quad Cab Gas24.17%GM 2500 Crew Cab Diesel1429.17%GM 2500 Crew Cab Gas612.50%Nissan Titan Crew Cab Gas36.25%


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I know there are a lot more scenarios than just diesel or gas, but I am curious which make and model most would prefer from experience and other recommendations. I even threw in the Titan there for you all Nissan fans!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would love a burb with a Duramax









Thor


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

If money were no object, I would have bought the F250 Diesel, but it's $10,000 more than my Armada. I would never get that money back. But they sure are amazing tow vehicles!!!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Thor said:


> I would love a burb with a Duramax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is supposed to be coming. There is also a web site somewhere of a company that will make the conversion for you. (heck, anything can be done with the right amount of money!!)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor,

GM saids it is coming......soon.....less that a year.....maybe sooner. Will be a 2007 and a whole new body style. I haven't seen it, yet but will let you know when they say it will be available.

Gary

PS: Duramax 2500 crew......


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see 2000 2wd yukon on the list, that's my choice, or at least what I've got for now









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

I picked the Titan, mainly because it is what I have, and what I have experience with. That experience tells me that the Titan is ideal for pulling the trailer we have.

But, therein lies the rub. What makes the best tow vehicle is entirely dependant on what you are going to pull. The Titan works great on a 28RS-DS, and logic says it would be even better on anything smaller. On the other hand, I would not dream of trying to pull a fifth wheel with it, or probably even the bigger Sydney edition bumper pulls. In those cases I would probably opt for at 1 ton diesel.

If I were to go with a really huge trailer (i.e.: Y-Guy's Raptor), I think I would probably go with an F-550 duelly or better.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

I think Doug hit the nail on the head it really depends on your own TT. If I was just voting for the best tow vehicle overall. I would say that I would chose a Disel, would loved to had the DMax in mine but just could see paying another $6000 for it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

<------is wishing they made a 3/4 ton Avalanche with the Duramax.

Would settle for any diesel at the moment!!!

Steve


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Same here. I left a 1/2 ton avalanche to go to this F250 CC V10. Not a bad truck, but if the Avalance came with the Duramax I would be at my dealers doorstep with checkbook in hand.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Info on the new Suburban/Tahoe/Avalanche......

New Tahoe late Dec. 05-early Jan 06
New Suburban (available with Diesel) 1st quarter of 06 (will be 2007 model)
New Avalanche shortly thereafter....(diesel ????? don't know)
New Silverado (2007) all new truck!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> New Suburban (available with Diesel) 1st quarter of 06 (will be 2007 model)


Woohoo! Now all I have to do is get three more full-time jobs to buy one!









Mark


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've never been a Ford man but my Uncle's a dealer so what do you do? I do love it so far though.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have another option that I just noticed today(this will be to tow my 25RSS). Guy has a 2002 1500 Silverado pickup extended cab Z-71 stepside 4x4 with the 5300 Vortec, and I believe the 3.73 or 4.1 rear end. It only has 28,000 miles on it, would this be adequate to pull the 25RSS? 
I am still leaning toward a new one with all the dealer rebates, but you are still talking about somewhere around $33,000 for a 2005 F250 PSD. I have a buddy that owns a dealership and is going to give it to me at invoice plus the rebates. That is great, but it is still a lot of money. The 1500 above wants around $19,700, I would offer around $17,000 if it is capable of doing the job. Any suggestions???


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I pull a 27RSDS with a 2000 Suburban 1500 4x4 with 5.3L/3.73 combo and it does a good job on the flat lands. When I get into the hills, well lets just say that the Suburban with 7,000 pounds isn't a mountain goat!!! I think that you would be ok with the combo as long as you don't plan on drag racing any Duramax's or PSD up the hills!!

Gary


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Really any of the 1500 series trucks will be plenty enough for stability, I just may be lacking in the power end of things, correct? My biggest thing was the white knuckle experience pulling with the narrow wheelbase of the 02 Explorer, even though it had plenty of power for the job. I could really feel the big rigs on the interstate when pulling with it.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

You just can't beat a Cummins! I don't know about all the technical data on all the trucks, but I do know that when I was shopping around, not one dealer had a negative thing to say about the Cummins engine.

I love mine and truly enjoy driving it. Was a little worried prior to purchase but have been very happy since. Only regret, wish I had known about the MEGA Cab before hand, even though I couldn't wait, I would have liked to have been able too!

Jason


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

barryph1,

I know what you mean about the big rigs pulling around smaller vehicles on the interstate. When we blow by the half-ton pickups, some of them have trouble staying in their lane.







Gotta watch that.

Bill


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

If you are thinking Ford and you are only going to be towing with the truck and maybe minimal mileage during the week, I would look at the new 3Valve V10 engines. They are supposedly getting better gas mileage than the 5.4L 3Valve motor. And they can be had for a mere $500 more than the 5.4L. Also can get the towcommand and Torque Shift transmission with them.

Saw a 2006 4x4 Crew Cab F250 XLT with V10, tow command, anTorgue Shift for around 31K at my dealer last week.

Never been a ford man but this new used 2000 V10 I am driving pulls much better than my 2004 5.3L avalanche and is much better on fuel than my fathers 8.1L 2500 Silverado.

Just my opinions.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am looking at the F150 4x4 Lariat right now, 3.73 rear, 5.4L, and felt that it would do the job. I have test drove the Nissan Titan big tow, and like it a lot, and plan to spend a few hours in the F150 tomorrow. I have already driven the F150, and the only thing it is really lacking is the power compared to the Ttian. The F150 definitely appears to be a better built truck, but the Titan is a very nice vehicle.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Gotta love that V10, it's got the power and is pretty bullet-proof.


----------

